# Did the layout or text size change?



## Steve Fatula (Mar 13, 2020)

On Chrome on Linux, the text size is much smaller than it used to be* on this site only*, Maybe the last week or so (can't recall). Did the template change? The font is different as well, not just the size.


----------



## bbodb1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Steve,

It seems like I recall a recent Chrome update (albeit for my Mac) - might that be a more likely source of the change?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 13, 2020)

no changes have been made on our end.

ctrl + or - will change the font size on your screen if im not mistaken in chrome.


----------

